

Adobe demos incredible unblur feature for Photoshop - diegogomes
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/10/11/adobe-demos-incredible-unblur-feature-for-photoshop/

======
dgreensp
For the interested, this is almost certainly based on this research:
<http://cs.nyu.edu/~fergus/research/deblur.html>

